# Kenwood Radio displays error...?...



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

I dont know why, but this happened out of the blue. My Kenwood (KDC-217) just stopped playing CDs. I was playing a CD when it started to act as if the CD was skipping, so I took it out (the CD), wiped it off and put it back in. When I put it back in, the CD player began making some weird noises while trying to read the CD, and then the message E-04 displayed on radio. Does anyone know what E-04 is and is it something that won't require the radio to be replaced? Is there anything I can do to fix this??


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I would call Kenwood support and ask them what the code means.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i had a similar problem with my old kenwood.
got a pioneer premier HU instead


----------

